# Scape Contest Comments



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

*Hardscape Challenge*

We’ve been thinking that a hardscape challenge might be a fun idea to take folks minds off the virus and ease the boredom, and also add to the UKAPS community spirit 

It'd be good to involve as many folk as possible so we could make it a sort of open event, all tank sizes, hardscape only challenge.

*Prizes*
As far as the prizes go, there could be a small entry fee via donation which could be used to fund 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Is £3.00 reasonable?

*Judging*
Ranking and 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes could be awarded according to the number of likes over a given time period.

Well what do you think, would you be interested in entering, if only for the heck of it?

Cast your vote above. Also feel free to post comments and suggestions below


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

The Hard Lockdown Scape!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

Great idea! Can’t participate but I look forward to seeing the participants.


----------



## Siege (8 Apr 2020)

I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?

Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (8 Apr 2020)

I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

Siege said:


> I assume people can use an empty tank or sand box instead?
> 
> Hardscape can be anything, eg, sticks collected on your daily allocated stroll?


Yep that's all fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2020)

@Steve Buce has very kindly donated 5 blue dream shrimp or 5 yellow Sakura shrimp as one of the prizes


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event


----------



## Paul27 (8 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I think I this is a great we can all build a scape box if you dont have one already I or just use a cardboard box so no real excuses not to put a entry in and it is just a great bit of fun for £3 its win win if you ask me and I dont see why it couldnt become a bit of an annual event



Exactly this. Could use cardboard for the box. And collect everything else from outdoors. So wont cost a penny bar the £3 entry fee. Opens it up for pretty much everybody to get involved then.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2020)

I am up for this challenge, count me in


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Apr 2020)

Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> I believe LEGO’s are the preferred structure material


Got mine done, just need substrate.....



 

In all honesty, this was a consideration for my sons tank


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

Sounds like great fun, who doesn’t love scaping 




Jayefc1 said:


> Just an idea but prizes could be gift vouchers for AG so it  supports one of our sponsors in these trying times or the scape recreated at AG in a tank that would be pretty special



they sound like really good ideas


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Got mine done, just need substrate.....


And we have a winner already


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2020)

@Gill has kindly donated a Small Shrimp Treat Box Or A Chihiros Doctor Fish as another one of the prizes


----------



## Zeus. (9 Apr 2020)

Had a few ideas on this and being a 'horder' I have a garage full of all sorts, even have a 'terrarium' in there that son use to keep his lizards in. So should have plenty to work with.
Might even do it in a ''dystopian' theme.
Lots of ideas brewing ATM
Need to sort garage out first and the 'tip' is closed


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Apr 2020)

@Tim Harrison So how do we move this forward say with an average of 10.000 member (dont know really just looked at new members introductions) could we get @George Farmer on board as the judge maybe do we set at setting a closing date of maybe 4 weeks away is that enough time 
Do you start a sticky thread with the terms and conditions I know there isnt going to be many some where to post the pics of hardscape


----------



## castle (9 Apr 2020)

I'd take part, happy to donate a prize too.


----------

